# Spot Compression Views



## JGGBALLEN (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello and thank you in advance for your assistance!

The radiologist is documenting either "spot magnification radiography" or "spot compression view".  the provider submitted G0206 (_dx mammo producing direct digital image, unilat, all views_).  I am having a difficult time clarifying that the above provider verbiage supports the HCPCS code submitted.

If you can recommend some Regs it would also be appreciated.

Thanks you


----------



## donnajrichmond (Mar 2, 2013)

JGGBALLEN said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for your assistance!
> 
> The radiologist is documenting either "spot magnification radiography" or "spot compression view".  the provider submitted G0206 (_dx mammo producing direct digital image, unilat, all views_).  I am having a difficult time clarifying that the above provider verbiage supports the HCPCS code submitted.
> 
> ...



G0206 is a digital diagnostic mammogram.  Is that what was done?  
"spot magnification" and "spot compression" are just types of views (focusing on a particular spot). 
Sometimes when a mammogram is done, the physician interpreting the mammo sees something on the mammo that requires additional imaging focused on a particular area (spot).


----------

